# Pet's Snail Log



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I figured that since I have so many snails running about, I should log the behavior of them, lol. 

I currently have 6 mystery snails and 15 adult ramshorns. In the past week, I have found 2 ramshorn egg sacs; one with 15 babies, the other with 20. I could very well be seeing some new babies. But I do have a dojo loach that probably ate some. 

Anyways, I am going to be putting two ramshorns together to see how many babies I can get in the next couple of weeks. I love snails and love watching them grow. 

I can't wait to also add MTS, assassain, and netrite snails to my collection  Call me crazy, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're gonna be known as a crazy snail lady. Lol


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, yeah. Lol. You'll be seeing me in the classifieds always selling snails :crazy:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you get overrun with snails get some assassin snails.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Where do I get those?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

And my mother calls me snail crazy! Congrats on all the babies you've had, Pet!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! Speaking of babies, I am going to go check the tanks for eggs, lol. I am glad that I have a weather loach that keeps the population down.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

With the Axolotls I plan on getting, the population should lower for me! I'm trying to see if they'd make a good dinner for them- it would help me out AND be healthy!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hopefully they don't totally wipe out your population, though :-?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I found a new egg sac. I now have 16 more on the way :roll:

Getting close to the 60 mark, lol


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if they wiped out the population XD I have an awful lot, and more just keep on coming!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I set up a snail incubation tank. My thinking is

<hey, why not? It's fun to watch baby snails grow, right?> 

So, I should have around 20+ baby snails ready to go by the end of January ;-)

I guess I will be the snail lady, lol!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL I used to dedicate an entire 10g to the raising of my snails. but there are just SO MANY! I couldn't handle it after a while and gave them away very young. Most of them actually managed to survive in their new homes!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow! I am going to try and breed mysteries later when I get my empty 10gal up. I am going to dedicate that tank to raising snails and platys, and possibly grow some extra plants.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess axolotls like escargot. Lol I think you can get assassins at the petstore.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmm, I'll call a few petstores and see. Mostly PetCo and PetSmart sell mysteries and netrites.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Years ago I had a coldwater native tank with various sunfish species and ramshorn snails. There were dozens of snails of all sizes and always eggs some where. All snails were descended from one original. The sunfish would eat the snails but only after they reached a good size, ensuring that there was always a good population of young snails in the tank. The setup was running for about 4 years before I decided to change it up. 

I would really like to start a small snail tank again. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

No problem  

I am pretty sure that my loach ate all of the ramshorn babies, so I decided to keep the incubation tank permanently. 

From one individual, I got 2 egg sacs in 2 days. There was around 30 hatchlings in them, so from one individual, you could have 100 in a mere week. That makes the phrase "Breed like rabbits" look like nothing. 

For anyone looking to breed ramshorns, feed them 2 shrimp pellets a day, and you'll most likely get a batch or two in the next 24 hrs. ;-)


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

In case anyone wanted Axolotls, they can't eat Mysteries XD

That would be awesome to have a little baby tank like that! Make sure you tell us when you get it! 

Yeah, they need to change it to "breed like snails" because rabbits DO NOT come close!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I tried to pull an all-night-er, but I only got to 1:00AM, lol. 

Checked on the snail tank, still only one sac in there. Of course, when I want them to breed, they don't. :roll:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Make sure you don't post any wrong info on snails or I'll report you! Rofl


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't want the 'I worry about not giving wrong information to people who want advice' police to come after me. Also, I DON'T want advice from the info police, thank you, lol j/k. 

Update on my snails...nothing. I literally have nothing to report. How come when I want these snails to breed, they don't????


----------

